# trowelling machine/floating machine



## bwryu

Hi, how to say *floating machine* or *trowelling machine* in Spanish?

It's one of the paving machine.

Thanks,


----------



## Turoyaki

Could you give more background? I think it may be "aplanadora" but not sure.


----------



## bwryu

Presently, ten series of products with" ABC" brand have been formed, and main products include cutting *machine*, grooving *machine*, dinking *machine*, bending *machine*, bar straightener, battering ram, frog rammer, *trowelling* *machine* and lighting vehicle.

This background is enough? Thank you, Turoyaki.


----------



## Turoyaki

Sorry for the late reply, but I can see that, at least, a troweling machine it's used to wash/polish floors. That'll be translated as "lava-pisos" (floors washer) or "pulidora de pisos" (floors polisher)


----------



## SydLexia

A 'trowelling machine' will be used to finish the surface of cement or plaster while it is being applied, as far as I can see.

syd


----------



## Turoyaki

SydLexia said:


> A 'trowelling machine' will be used to finish the surface of cement or plaster while it is being applied, as far as I can see.
> 
> syd


 
Then, "pulidora" or (more specifically) "pulidora de pisos" it is... unless there's a different term in other Spanish-speaking countries.


----------



## bwryu

Thank you, Turoyaki, SydLexia.

I´ll take PULIDAORA.

Thanks again.


----------



## DWO

En la jerga, se lo conoce como "helicóptero" (pues lo parece), pero se llama *alisador de cemento o de piso*.
Lo puedes encontrar también como *pulidor*, pues se pueden hacer ambas cosas: pulido y alisado, que son dos terminaciones distintas.

alisador de cemento
http://www.maxservice.cl/2009/produ...d=414&osCsid=99a4bb0c606c5becf30be8eb170044fe

Helicóptero (alisador)
http://images.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&rlz=1T4ADBF_esAR323AR323&um=1&sa=1&q=%22helicoptero+alisador%

trowelling machine
http://images.google.com.ar/images?...=trowelling machine&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## bwryu

DWO said:


> En la jerga, se lo conoce como "helicóptero" (pues lo parece), pero se llama *alisador de cemento o de piso*.
> Lo puedes encontrar también como *pulidor*, pues se pueden hacer ambas cosas: pulido y alisado, que son dos terminaciones distintas.
> 
> alisador de cemento
> http://www.maxservice.cl/2009/produ...d=414&osCsid=99a4bb0c606c5becf30be8eb170044fe
> 
> Helicóptero (alisador)
> http://images.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&rlz=1T4ADBF_esAR323AR323&um=1&sa=1&q="helicoptero+alisador%
> 
> trowelling machine
> http://images.google.com.ar/images?...=trowelling machine&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


 
Thank you, DWO

You are so professional.


----------



## DWO

¡Guau! ¡Eso sí que es un halago para mí! ¡Gracias!


----------



## bwryu

DWO said:


> ¡Guau! ¡Eso sí que es un halago para mí! ¡Gracias!


 
You're not only professional but also kind.

Thank you again.


----------

